# G2 and recoil spring problems.



## Livingthedream

Just was browsing youtube and noticed some newer problems with recoil springs causing slide to jam. Those affected are not very happy campers.


----------



## Recoil1

It happens enough that a vendor on the Taurus forum invested in research and development and then went into production of a stainless steel replacement guide rod. Of course if you don't know about the problem and it fails you at the worst possible moment your in big trouble


----------



## Cannon

Recoil1 Many gun makers use polymer guide rods Ruger & Glock come to mind along with a lot of other gun makers and most polymer guide rods made can be replaced with a aftermarket metal one not a big deal. As far as recoil springs failing... It was probably a defective spring, springs can and do fail I saw one post of this problem on You Tube when I typed in PT111 G2 recoil spring problems or issues. If its a problem send it in and they will replace the spring.


----------



## Livingthedream

Recoil1 said:


> It happens enough that a vendor on the Taurus forum invested in research and development and then went into production of a stainless steel replacement guide rod. Of course if you don't know about the problem and it fails you at the worst possible moment your in big trouble


Recoil1 you are correct. His name is Al Lorenz I have chatted back and forth with him multiple times while he was in the design process. At the time the recoil spring problem was becoming a big concern with members on that forum. I am currently in contact with him in regards to a aftermarket fix for the spring issue. What is happening is The hole in the slide were the recoil rod and spring are set into can be slightly out of spec allowing the spring to push through which causes the slide to lock up I have found a fix for the problem and am discussing it with Al. Had the problem see photo..






Can malfunction at anytime with any round count .


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon, please read my post again. Didn't say anything about a polymer guide rod. Only that it is also becoming an issue with the G2 and an aftermarket solution has been made available. 
You continue jumping in to defend the G2 comparing other brands, I didn't question their choice of materials. I'm beginning to think you either work for Taurus or own stock. And yup, just keep sending them back to Taurus, they will keep fixing them. But, you pay shipping after 90 days of ownership.


----------



## Livingthedream

For those concerned about the problem you can PM me and I will share my fix for the issue. Fairly easy.


----------



## Cannon

Livingthedream, once again let me be the first to say I saw one person on my You Tube search say he had a problem with a defective recoil spring, if there are more post up the You Tube link showing it. Your making a mountain out of a mole hill IMO.

Recoil1 As I said a lot of major gun companies use polymer guide rods and they do so because it cuts cost & weight and they work. But you can find aftermarket metal guide rods for most any pistol. So to claim you didn't question their choice of materials is wrong, look at your original post where you say... (It happens enough that a vendor on the Taurus forum invested in research and development and then went into production of a stainless steel replacement guide rod. Of course if you don't know about the problem and it fails you at the worst possible moment your in big trouble) So yes you were questioning the polymer guide rod they use and implying it was somehow defective because an aftermarket metal guide rod is now available.


----------



## Recoil1

Cannon. You forgot to address one point in my post. Do you work for or own stock in Taurus?


----------



## Cannon

No sorry to disappoint you just a regular guy who like so many Taurus owners have been well served by their guns. I know your not happy with Taurus... But I am!


----------



## Livingthedream

Looks like someone is hijacking my posts again. I do not consider YouTube to be a barometer on quality of anything. My research goes much further than that .Do some reading. I check multiple forums and other sources as well . I for several years have posted from experience and knowledge. No matter what you are able to bullshit yourself through does not make it so. You should stop trying to justify your $250.00 gun purchase on other people. I have been around a lot of handguns in my time and have examined the g2's fit and finish to great extent and it is a firearm that is prone to multiple problems.You purchase what you feel is quality and I will do the same. Obviously it seems you have alterior motives for promoting Taurus. I think buyers should be informed of the Bad as well as the good. With Taurus buyer beware.


----------



## joepolo

Not sure about the many, just one here trying to make himself fell good about the questionable quality of the gun he decided to go with. Funny how he always needs the last word. Can't wait to see the reply to this one.


----------



## VAMarine

joepolo said:


> Not sure about the many, just one here trying to make himself fell good about the questionable quality of the gun he decided to go with. Funny how he always needs the last word. Can't wait to see the reply to this one.


Maybe I should just kick you both out if you can't be civil toward one another.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo

Ok squirt guns at 5 ft. they have to be loaded form manufacture, that way we'll all be safe they'll be dried up by the time we get them. HaHaHa. Just kidding don't mean to hurt anybody it was just my opinion. I have a G2 just don't seem to like it anymore, it seems to be a good gun when you get to use it.


----------



## Cannon

I didn't realize that commenting on a post could be considered high jacking a thread... My bad!!


----------



## joepolo

Getting back to the post if anybody is interested in the stainless guide rod assy. here a place to look. https://lakelinellc.com/shop/recoil-spring-double-set-for-taurus-pt111-g2/ Seems to be one of the few if there is any other upgrades you can get for the gun.


----------



## Cannon

Looks like they have stainless guide rods for pistols, so there ya go if your polymer guide rod makes you nervous or if your just want a stainless steel guide rod this might be just what you need.


----------



## joepolo

No it's just a replacement for the poor quality part they come with.


----------



## Cannon

I don't agree joepolo, there are many aftermarket stainless guide rod assembly kits for Glock, Ruger, S&W, Beretta, Kimber & others. Not trying to argue the point but if there available for all those brands are you saying those polymer guide rods are also poor quality too? Because Brownells & Midway sell a lot of them. Its a after market option sure a polymer guide rod can bind and if it does it can be replaced with another polymer or stainless guide rod. but to say there poor quality is just your opinion.


----------



## joepolo

You are right there are many different weights of springs for all the other guns you mentioned. They change the recoil the pull and a lot of other factors. But the guide rod for the G2 is the same, except made out of stainless so it won't break and jam your slide closed, that's the reason he came out with them. Just my opinion


----------



## Cannon

No sorry joepolo , I was talking about stainless guide rods, never did I mention springs... But you are right there made to the same dimensions as the polymer guide rod no matter if their made for Taurus or any other brand or they wouldn't fit the gun they were made for. Some people just like having a metal guide rod rather than polymer guide rod my feelings, if it ain't broke don't fix it! I've never had a polymer guide rod go bad, and most stainless guide rods run anywhere in cost from 15.00 to over 30.00 just for the guide rod.


----------



## Livingthedream

Polymer guide rods do not go bad nor do they bind . They snap in two usually at the forend. Springs bind. Should maybe take one of those on line gunsmithing courses . A little knowledge never hurt anyone.


----------



## Cannon

Funny many say they break and some claim they bind either way I've never had a problem with polymer guide rods.


----------



## joepolo

Well the way I look at is, if there wasn't a need for them why spent the time or the money to manufacture them. Even if it was to make money there still had to be a reason to do it. Just doesn't make sence to spend that much time on something that might not sell.


----------



## Cannon

Joe if they didn't think they would sell trust me they wouldn't make them. The aftermarket industry is alive and well with so many things available that can be replaced like mags, sights, guide rods & springs, trigger set ups and protective coatings. Whether we really need them is always debatable but they all promise to improve a guns performance so many buy them.


----------



## joepolo

Again I believe you're wrong, no where else can you find these rods, and he did it because of the people on the Taurus forum were having problems with the rods. If no other aftermarket manufacturing company are making them I'm sure it's not about the money or there would be tons of company selling them. The person making them makes a couple parts for Kahr, and one part for Taurus. He saw the need and made it , it does not enhance the shooting , he never said it would it simply replaces a poorly made made part with a good solid replacement, nothing more nothing less. People on their forum were having problem with them and was looking for a way to replace the part without sending the gun back for weeks for a simple repair.


----------



## Cannon

Joe, Within a year others will be carrying the guide rods if there is a demand... Keep in mind stainless guide rod production for all the other guns makers began the same way one company made them available then other companies gauged customer demand and decided if it was worth it.


----------



## VAMarine

joepolo said:


> Well the way I look at is, if there wasn't a need for them why spent the time or the money to manufacture them. Even if it was to make money there still had to be a reason to do it. Just doesn't make sence to spend that much time on something that might not sell.


Look at full length guide rods and 1911s. Other than a weighted tungsten etc rod there is no point in them and actually make it harder to take the gun apart and people buy them like crazy.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepolo

You know this thread got started because there is a problem with a few of the guile rods, the springs are over lapping and the slides are jammed closed and it's vary hard to get opened. We all know Taurus will not sell any of these parts, so it was an option instead of sending the gun back for repair. The turn around time is quit high now for Taurus. That's it in a nutshell, I'm done here got to far, it was just to inform people of the problem.


----------



## Cannon

Joe, VAMarine explained it better than I was able to so I'll just have you read his post on it one more time.


----------



## VAMarine

If there is a legitimate issue with the Taurus unit, thats a problem. 

But there are a lot of rods that get upgraded to steel for no reason other than people think they need it.

Caveat Emptor

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------

